# Corn on the Cob help



## larry hensley (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking for Instructions on Smoking Corn on the Cob... I was thinking of soaking then wraping in Foil?  any thoughts or favorate ways to cook this stuff


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2010)

Try this link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=67627


----------



## gnubee (Jan 12, 2010)

I just take off the husk and toss it away, clean up the cobs and then toss them straight on the racks, smoke em with hickory for about an hour and a half until you see the kernels starting to wrinkle up and you're done. No need to soak or any of that fancy stuff. They come out absolutely awesome this way. Some butter and salt mmmmmmmmmmm gooood..

Smoking them naked lets the smoke caress the kernels directly so an hour and a half gets the job done. Leaving the husk on shields them from all the benefit of the thin blue smoke doing its job. 

I believe that soaking them in liquid just delays the smoke penetration. 

I could be wrong I suppose however unlikely that may be.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

i find that if you put the corn on the cob in a pot,fill with water, add milk salt pepper an sugar in the pot and simmer


----------



## walle (May 4, 2010)

I would have to disagree with Gnubee on this one.  Placing husked corn directly on the rack will no doubt get it more smoke flavor, it will so dry it out and make it chewy as hell.

Fine if you like it that way.

The way I do our corn - Olatha Co, Sweet Corn I may add - is soak it in the sink, and then pop it on the grill with it turned up as high as it will go.  I even put a little hickory bomb in with them some time.  You basically grill/smoke them until the husk is totally black.  This ensures that the corn is steam/smoked in it's own juices, allows plenty of smoke flavor to creep in once the husk starts drying out, and you have moist corn.

I probably cook a pick up load of this stuff each year like this and it just works and tastes out of this world.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Now I have tried to smoke corn many times and I have dryed it out more thimes the not. Now you guys have given me good ways to smoke corn so thanks and I'm sure I can do this one.


----------



## rbranstner (May 4, 2010)

I soak the cobs whole for around an hour then I slightly open the cob and remove the silt and then slather some butter in there and some spices then close up the cobs and twist the tops or tie them with some of those long dangly pieces then throw them on the grill or smoker and turn them every so often. Darn good stuff!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 5, 2010)

We never have fresh corn on the cob, only frozen, so the husks and the silk have already been removed, what we do is defrost, wrap them in bacon and hold the bacon in place with a toothpick, place them on the smoker at 250°, when the bacon is cooked so are the ears of corn, usually about 1 1/2-2 hours.

I guarantee they are not dried out and the bacon and corn combo is out of this world.

Gene


----------



## badfrog (May 5, 2010)

Well you just GOT TO LOVE the bacon wrap!!! I am trying it!


----------



## DougE (May 5, 2010)

Anything involving bacon has got to be good.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 5, 2010)

MMMMM.... bacon!...... lol

I usually grill my corn over high heat. I shuck it, remove the silk, cut of the stalk, and put it in a ziplock bag with some zesty italian dressing for about 1-2 hrs. Then toss on a hot grill and cook just till you get a nice bit of color on each side. Comes out moist and super tastey, don't have to add butter, salt, pepper.... nothin'! Kids and wife devour them.


----------



## firnatine (May 10, 2010)

I grow my own sweet corn, and the way I do it is the same as a lot of you.  I soak husk and all in water and salt for about an hour.  Grill and smoke with husk on until husk is black and kernals are tender.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cowgirl (May 10, 2010)

I like bacon wrapped corn...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81601

Homegrown and Olathe corn are both danged tasty too!


----------



## chainsaw (May 10, 2010)

Just an opinion-lived in Iowa all my life, the DEFINITION of sweet corn-wrap it in cling wrap with butter and zap it in the mike for about 4-5 minutes. Don't know if smoking it will enhance the natural flavor. Everything else in the smoker will have that smoky taste-think about the natural corn & butter taste. You can always butter & foil for a short time too, on the grill or smoker. Of course these are all good ideas but- 

Some things can't be improved on.

Just my opinion based on 50+ years of chewing on Iowa corn.


----------

